# Wieviel Hz sind denn sinnvoll ?



## Daheim111 (8. April 2016)

Bei mir ist es WQHD, bei anderen FHD / aber: machen 144 Hz nun wirklich Sinn, wenn man bedenkt, wie viele FPS bei "Grafik max." überhaupt realisiert werden können, selbst wenn man wegen der Varianz der frametimes einen gewissen Überschuss an Hz haben sollte ?
Milchmädchenrechnung: bei G-sync sagen wir mal 60 FPS sind ja flüssig (wenn in "Grafik max. oder Ultra" überhaupt realisierbar !!!) und dann wegen der variierenden frametimes noch 20 % dazu sind wir bei ca. 80 FPS. Was bringen dann 120 oder 144 oder noch mehr ? 

Bitte korrigiert meine Milchmädchenrechnung ! Möchte was lernen...und das unabhängig von meinem auf 100 Hz "limitierten" Moni...


----------



## HisN (8. April 2016)

Besser geht immer.
Sinnvoll spielt sich allerdings zu 100% in Deinem Kopf ab. Denn ist es doch sehr individuell.

Ich hab 4K/60hz den 144hz vorgezogen. Mir ist die Auflösung wichtiger als die Frequenz.


----------



## Ion (8. April 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich hab 4K/60hz den 144hz vorgezogen. Mir ist die Auflösung wichtiger als die Frequenz.



Bei mir ist es genau anders herum.
FullHD mit 120Hz.

Meine 780Ti schafft die meisten Spiele in höchsten bzw. hohen Details, so stellt sich ein *deutlich* flüssigeres ein. Ich nehme mit dem Teil nicht mal mehr Tearing wahr, obwohl ich in manchen Titeln gar kein Vsync nutze. Fehlendes AA ersetze ich mit Reshade.

Gsync ist ja wieder was anderes, das ist eher sinnvoller wenn du weniger FPS hast.

Fakt ist:
(gelockte) 60FPS wirken auf einem 144Hz TFT wesentlich flüssiger als auf einem der nur mit 60Hz läuft.


----------



## DOcean (8. April 2016)

ist gibt auch Unterschiede ob und welche Spiele gespielt werden.

und ob man das überhaupt wahrnimmt

G-Sync ist ja noch was anderes, das hat erstmal nix mit für/wider 144Hz zu tun.


----------



## Daheim111 (8. April 2016)

"Gelockte" FPS: nun haben ja versch. Monis im Grenzbereich ihre Probleme / also klar, 60 FPS bei 60 Hz: da fehlen wegen der variierenden frametime sicher min. 20 Hz...aber wieviel mehr als das ist sinnvoll ? Gibt bei CB einen schönen Thread ("wieviel ... sieht das Auge überhaupt ?")
Und: wieso ist G-sync bei ausgerechnet wenigen FPS sinnvoll ?


----------



## Faxe007 (8. April 2016)

Ich genieße 144 Hz sehr - bei schnellen Shootern macht es tatsächlich einen riesen Unterschied (und die laufen dann ja auch wirklich mit 144 Hz) und auch in Windows genieße ich, wie "sanft" sich Fenster minimieren lassen (anstatt in die Task-Leiste zu ruckeln).
Was Spiele wie Tomb Raider oder Far Cry oder sowas angeht so haste wohl Recht, dass es für die meisten keinen Unterschied macht, ob 144 Hz Monitor oder 60 Hz mit GSync/Freesync, weil die Frameraten ohnhin dadrunter bleiben und auch nicht ganz so wichtig sind (so lange man nicht unter 45-50 fps - das ist so meine persönliche Grenze - fällt).


----------



## Daheim111 (8. April 2016)

Welches Spiel läuft den bei max oder ultra mit 144 minus sagen wir mal 20 Hz resp. FPS ?


----------



## HisN (8. April 2016)

http://abload.de/img/leagueoflegends_2016_uukc9.jpg


----------



## DOcean (8. April 2016)

gsync/freesync sorgen für VSync Feeling ohne den Pferdefuß Framedrops und oder Buffering

In gewissen Bereichen werden deine Frames immer wie mit VSync ausgegeben, das hilft besonders wenn deine Graka gerade so 58 Frames schafft...


----------



## MDJ (8. April 2016)

Daheim111 schrieb:


> Welches Spiel läuft den bei max oder ultra mit 144 minus sagen wir mal 20 Hz resp. FPS ?



Diablo 3 zum Beispiel 
....also je nach Komponenten.


----------



## Daheim111 (8. April 2016)

@HisN: ok ! Und: toll Deine Sammlung Vram und Spiele !!!
@DOcean: also mit 980 ti 6G kommen in WQHD mal gerade so 60-70 fps zusammen bei division oder tombraider....da könnten rein rechnerisch mit + 20 % veränderliche frametime bei 90 Hz keine framedrops zustandekommen...oder ?


----------



## HisN (8. April 2016)

<-- Beobachtet gerne.


----------



## DOcean (8. April 2016)

ich sach mal so, kommt drauf an 

Es hängt auch immer davon ab wo die Min Fps sind und ob es Ausreisser in den Frametimes gibt, vorallem die Ausreisser können alles zunichte machen.

Wenn du Gsync/Freesync aktiv hast macht deine TFT fast alle Änderungen der Frametime mit, also aus fest 90Hz werden 60-70Hz (in deinem Beispiel)


----------



## Daheim111 (8. April 2016)

Klar / und diese 60-70 reichen ja (weil die "echt" sind)...
Nochmal hier ein guter Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-120hz-macht-es-einen-sinn-auch-ohne-3d.html


----------



## DOcean (8. April 2016)

das "reichen" ist leider sehr subjektiv, daher schwer zu beurteilen

Vielen reichen VSNC 60Hz völlig (auch da ist das Bild ruhig und gleichmäßig, wenn die Graka nicht am Limit ist), andere werden erst mit 144Hz glücklich...


----------



## HisN (8. April 2016)

Daheim111 schrieb:


> Nochmal hier ein guter Link:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-120hz-macht-es-einen-sinn-auch-ohne-3d.html



Ganz sicher dass es ein "guter" Link ist? Das Auge wird digitalisiert, es produziert ganze Bilder, die es ans Hirn schickt? Unser Auge funktioniert aber nicht mit einer festen Abtastrate, es ist analog, und es produziert auch keine ganzen Bilder, sondern nur Teil-Eindrücke, unser Gehirn ergänzt die Teile, die wir nicht fokussieren. Der Artikel geht von einer völlig falschen Grundlage aus. Bzw. nimmt etwas als gegeben hin, aber liefert keinen einzigen Beweis für diese Annahme.


----------



## Daheim111 (8. April 2016)

Ja / einige RS- bzw. Umschreibungs-Fehler, aber auch andernorts sicher beschrieben, dass max. 60 fps (richtig: im Gehirn) zusammengesetzt werden können und auch Training wie auch immer zu keiner Steigerung der wahrnehmbaren Bildrate führen kann...und die genannte Ergänzung geht von einem langzeitigen Training unter bekannten und gewohnten Umgebungsbedingungen aus...


----------



## DOcean (8. April 2016)

ein weitere Baustelle sind Verwisch/Zieh Effekte:
-ein TFT mit 60Hz kann sich Zeit lassen zum Umschalten, dadurch kann es zu Schlieren Effekten kommen bei schnellen Bewegungen/Kameraschwenks
-ein TFT mit 120Hz ist darauf getrimmt schnell umzuschalten (muss er ja), dadurch kommt es zu weniger Schlieren

Das hat jetzt primär nix mit 60/120Hz zu tun, ist nur ein zusätzlicher Nebeneffekt, selbst mit 60Hz wird das Bild auf dem 120Hz Moni besser aussehen als auf dem 60Hz Moni.


----------



## Andregee (8. April 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Fakt ist:
> (gelockte) 60FPS wirken auf einem 144Hz TFT wesentlich flüssiger als auf einem der nur mit 60Hz läuft.



Sofern die Frameausgabe synchron zur Panelfrequenz getaktet ist, sind auch 60fps absolut flüssig, selbst 50 Bilder pro Sekunde reichen für ein absolut flüssiges Bild aus,oder hat schon einmal jemand ruckeln bei einer Fußballübertragung gesehen. Das bewirkt eben Vsync. Ein reiner Framelimiter synchronisiert das ganze eben nicht, so das es wieder zu Ausgabeversätzen kommt so das die Frametimes schwanken.
Der große Vorteil von mehr als 60hz besteht in der erhöhten Bewegungsschärfe. Hold Type bedingt erreichen LCD gerade mal 300 Linien Bewegtbildauflösung bei 60hz. Von 1080p bleibt da nicht mehr viel übrig, von 4k schon gar nicht. Eine erhöhte Bildrate mindert die Hold type bedingte Unschärfe sichtbar ab. Nicht ohne Grund errechnen aktuelle TV künstliche Zwischenbilder und oder fügen Schwarzphasen zwischen 2 Bilder, um eine adäquate Bewegtbildauflösung zu erzielen. Das ganze ist übrigens ein sinnesphysiologisches Phänomen, welches auf der Netzhaut geschieht, das nichts mit der Reaktionszeit der Kristalle vom Panel zu tun hat. Das Auge folgt der Bewegung übers Panel und da im Gegensatz zu einer Röhre Beim LCD keine Schwarzphase das Bild Beim Wechsel auf der Netzhaut auslöscht, entsteht der Eindruck des Verwischens Beim Bildwechsel auf der Netzhaut


----------



## Hogan (8. April 2016)

Ich habe zur Zeit einen 120Hz Monitor und ich liebe es bei Shootern, wenn denn die FPS ausreichen (120+).

Wenn ich nun einen neuen Monitor mit Freesync kaufen würde, ich dann z.B: nur 50 FPS habe, würde mein Bildschirm die Bildwiederholfrequenz anpassen und es flüssiger wirken, als es bisher auf meinem 120Hz (fest) Monitor der Fall wäre? Ich konnte diese Effekte leider noch nie irgendwo begutachten, aber es interessiert mich brennend, ob ich davon dann einen Mehrwert habe oder nicht.
Wenn ich demnächst eine neue Grafikkarte kaufe, würde ich nämlich gern auch die hübschen aktuellen Spiele spielen und dann evtl. einen Freesync-Monitor anschaffen, wenn es sich lohnt.


----------



## JoM79 (8. April 2016)

Andregee schrieb:


> Sofern die Frameausgabe synchron zur Panelfrequenz getaktet ist, sind auch 60fps absolut flüssig, selbst 50 Bilder pro Sekunde reichen für ein absolut flüssiges Bild aus,oder hat schon einmal jemand ruckeln bei einer Fußballübertragung gesehen. Das bewirkt eben Vsync. Ein reiner Framelimiter synchronisiert das ganze eben nicht, so das es wieder zu Ausgabeversätzen kommt so das die Frametimes schwanken.



Du kannst doch nicht ein Fussballspiel mit einem Computerspiel vergleichen. 
Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Sachen.


----------



## HisN (9. April 2016)

Hogan schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit einen 120Hz Monitor und ich liebe es bei Shootern, wenn denn die FPS ausreichen (120+).
> 
> Wenn ich nun einen neuen Monitor mit Freesync kaufen würde, ich dann z.B: nur 50 FPS habe, würde mein Bildschirm die Bildwiederholfrequenz anpassen und es flüssiger wirken, als es bisher auf meinem 120Hz (fest) Monitor der Fall wäre?



Nein, würde es wahrscheinlich nicht. 50 FPS ist so langsam die Grenze wo der Effekt verschwindet finde ich. Am besten sieht man es wirklich bei LOW-FPS. Bei 60 FPS nehme ich keinen Unterschied mehr wahr, wenn man vom verschwundenen Tearing absieht.


----------



## Andregee (9. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch nicht ein Fussballspiel mit einem Computerspiel vergleichen.
> Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Sachen.


Doch kann ich. Wenn jemand meint das 60fps auf einem 60hz LCD weniger flüssig wirken als auf einem 144hz LCD dann liegt das an schwankenden Frametimes. 60 fps sind bei Synchronisation mit der Monitorfrequenz absolut flüssig eben wie ein Fußballspiel im TV denn beide Fälle haben eines gemeinsam, gleichmäßige Frametimes, bei denen jedes erzeugte Bild genau  bei jedem Takt des Panels angezeigt wird. Da bringen dann selbst 144hz keine erhöhte Geschmeidigkeit im Bildfluss sondern nur mehr BewegungsSchärfe. All diese Meldungen das höhere Frameraten auf 120 oder 144 hz Monitoren flüssiger sind basieren nur darauf, daß bei höheren Frameraten die Schwankungen der Frametimes eben deutlich geringer sind. 

"Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


----------



## Fabian12341 (10. April 2016)

Solange du keine Dinge wie CS:GO etc. wirklich ernst nimmst und spielst würde ich einen mit höher Auflösung bevorzugen. Variiert von persönlicher Meinung. Ansonsten sind 144Hz genug.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (10. April 2016)

Bei 60 Hz VSync hat man allerdings auch mit Inputlag bzw. einer gewissen Trägheit zu kämpfen.

Wobei das sicher auch subjektiv ist.


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2016)

Andregee schrieb:


> Doch kann ich. Wenn jemand meint das 60fps auf einem 60hz LCD weniger flüssig wirken als auf einem 144hz LCD dann liegt das an schwankenden Frametimes. 60 fps sind bei Synchronisation mit der Monitorfrequenz absolut flüssig eben wie ein Fußballspiel im TV denn beide Fälle haben eines gemeinsam, gleichmäßige Frametimes, bei denen jedes erzeugte Bild genau  bei jedem Takt des Panels angezeigt wird. Da bringen dann selbst 144hz keine erhöhte Geschmeidigkeit im Bildfluss sondern nur mehr BewegungsSchärfe. All diese Meldungen das höhere Frameraten auf 120 oder 144 hz Monitoren flüssiger sind basieren nur darauf, daß bei höheren Frameraten die Schwankungen der Frametimes eben deutlich geringer sind.
> 
> "Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


Ich glaub du verstehst da grundsätzlich was falsch.
Ein Fussballspiel, oder auch ein Film, werden mit einer Kamera und natürlicher Bewegungsunschärfe aufgenommen.
Bei Computerspielen gibt es sowas nicht, deswegen nimmt man die Bewegungen anders war.
Viele Spiele versuchen die natürliche Bewegungsunschärfe nachzuahmen, was aber meist nicht wirklich klappt.


----------



## Andregee (10. April 2016)

Ein Fußballspiel wird mit Sicherheit mit sehr kurzen Belichtungszeiten aufgenommen um aufnahmebedingte Unschärfen zu vermeiden. Ich selbst habe schon Sportveranstaltungen mit dem im TV verwendeten 50hz interlaced Material gefilmt und dort wählt man sicher keine langen Belichtungswerte. Ich kann mich bei meinem TV auch nicht über Unschärfen bei Sportsendungen beschweren. Mit einem 50 bzw 60hz LCD kann man das natürlich nicht beurteilen Dank seiner lausigen 300 Linien Bewegtbildauflösung. Was man nicht machen kann ist das 24p Aufnahmeformat, welches im Filmsektor Verwendung findet, mit dem 50i oder 50p Format zu vergleichen. Und auch im Film werden in Tagesszenen zwangsläufig kurze Belichtungszeiten verwendet, immer dann wenn der Kameramann mit weit offener Blende arbeitet, um mit der reduzierten Schärfentiefe den Zuschauer aufs Geschehen zu lenken und genau das sieht man auch am klar erkennbaren 24p Judder mit sauber getrennten Doppelkanten, während in dunklen Szenen die Einzelbilder ineinander verschleifen. Um das zu verifizieren zu können , bedarf es dann aber wieder mehr als ein 50hz LCD Panel 

"Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2016)

Da hast immer eine gewisse Unschärfe, das kann man nicht vermeiden.
Man kann es mindern, das ist alles.
Trotzdem ist und bleibt ein Computerspiel aber was ganz anderes.


----------



## Andregee (10. April 2016)

Hast du schon mal Fotos von Sportveranstaltungen gesehen? Jemand der das entsprechende Equipment nutzt und damit umzugehen weiß, hinterlässt dabei sicher keine Unschärfen, sofern ausreichend Licht vorhanden ist. Das ist einzig eine Frage der Belichtungszeit. Ist diese kurz genug,werden Bewegungen eingefroren, da diese bezogen auf den Zeitfaktor viel zu gering sind um im fertigen Bild als Unschärfe aufzufallen. Da versagt eher das Auge als die Technik und die Separation einzelner Bilder bringt mehr Details hervor, als das Auge es live wahrnehmen konnte. Fakt ist, 60 fps synchron zur Panel Frequenz sind absolut flüssig, höhere Bildraten bringen da keinerlei Vorteile, außer die Bildausgabe erfolgt nicht synchronisiert 

"Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2016)

Andregee schrieb:


> Fakt ist, 60 fps synchron zur Panel Frequenz sind absolut flüssig, höhere Bildraten bringen da keinerlei Vorteile, außer die Bildausgabe erfolgt nicht synchronisiert


Das ist Unsinn.
Guck dir mal 60fps+ auf nem 144Hz Monitor an, das Bild ist ne Ecke flüssiger.


----------



## Andregee (10. April 2016)

Das ist pauschaler Unsinn. 60 gesyncte Fps auf einem 60hz Schirm zeigen absolut null Ruckeln wenn alles korrekt funktioniert und die Anwendung nicht Murks ist. Und ich sage das als jemand der extrem anfällig für Microruckler ist. Entscheidend ist aktiviertes Vsync, von etwas anderem rede ich nicht. 90fps auf einem 144hz Screen sind zwar flüssiger als als als derer 60 einfach weil die höhere Frameraten auch geringere Frametimeschwankungen mit sich bringt, dennoch schwanken diese und die Bildausgabe ist nicht synchron zur Panelfrequenz, was dazu führt das manche Bilder doppelt angezeigt werden, während andere wiederum verworfen werden und das sieht man. Ich finde nicht gesyncte 120fps noch ruckelig, 200+ dürfen es schon sein um halbwegs an 60 Vsync Fps heranzukommen. Absolut flüssig ist es nur wenn ein gerendertes Bild genau synchron zum Paneltakt ausgegeben wird und da reichen 60 mit Vsync locker aus. Nur unscharf ist es Hold type bedingt 

"Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2016)

Für dich mag das reichen, gibt aber genug denen das nicht reicht.


----------



## CSOger (10. April 2016)

Ich kann da natürlich nur für mich sprechen.
Habe das auch "mal wieder" getestet.
BF4 auf der Testrange mit 60 Vsync gestellt.
Kaum zu ertragen für mich.
Auf 144 nen völlig anderes Gefühl.
Da reichen schon leichte links/rechts Bewegungen beim Umschauen um den Unterschied zu sehen.


----------



## Andregee (10. April 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Für dich mag das reichen, gibt aber genug denen das nicht reicht.


Lassen wir das. Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Und was meine Wahrnehmung betrifft, kannst du dir sicher kein Urteil bilden 

"Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


----------



## Andregee (10. April 2016)

CSOger schrieb:


> Ich kann da natürlich nur für mich sprechen.
> Habe das auch "mal wieder" getestet.
> BF4 auf der Testrange mit 60 Vsync gestellt.
> Kaum zu ertragen für mich.
> ...



Das Spielgefühl bezüglich Input Lag, usw wurde nur leider nicht nicht thematisiert. Das die Bewegungsschärfe beim LCD mit 60hz grottenschlecht ist, hatte ich bereits erwähnt. Hast du schon einmal auf einem Plasma TV gezockt? Der schafft auch bei 60fps die 1080p als Motion Resolution aufrecht zu halten, während selbst 120 oder 144 hz LCD mal gerade 600 - 700 Linien erreichen. Das Sample Hold Verfahren der LCD ist einfach Murks für bewegte Bilder, wenn nicht wenigstens 200 verschiedene Bewegtbildphasen angezeigt werden oder das ganze nicht durch eine Black Frame Insertion unterstützt wird 

"Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2016)

Andregee schrieb:


> Lassen wir das. Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen. Und was meine Wahrnehmung betrifft, kannst du dir sicher kein Urteil bilden
> 
> "Verfasst vom Zentrum des Wissens"


Ja lassen wir lieber, da wir eh alle keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## Daheim111 (10. April 2016)

Ich gestatte mir mal die Frage: Wie kann man eigentlich g-sync mit v-sync vergleichen ? Wie (von anderen) gesagt: Äpfel und Birnen !?
Würde (???) g-sync nur das gleiche machen wie v-sync, wozu dann g-sync !

Am Rande: Ich bin g-sync-Nutzer (zugegeben, hab ich nicht so erwähnt)...


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2016)

Gsync macht das Gleiche wie Vsync, nur variabel und ohne verlängerten Inputlag.


----------



## Daheim111 (11. April 2016)

NUR variabel (wie eben die frametime SEHR variabel sein kann und oft ist) und OHNE Input-Verlängerung ist ja wohl doch schon ein deutlicher Unterschied...eben diese beiden Unterschiede sind doch einzubeziehen, oder nicht ?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. April 2016)

Vsync macht eigentlich genau das umgekehrte von Gsync. Bei ersterem wartet die Grafikkarte auf den Monitor und schickt dann das Bild, sofern fertig berechnet. Bei zweitem schickt die Grafikkarte das Bild, wenn es fertig ist und der Monitor wartet drauf.


----------



## mrmurphy007 (11. April 2016)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Daheim111 (11. April 2016)

Deshalb ist G-sync vorzuziehen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2016)

Mir ging es nur darum, das Gsync und Vsync beide den Monitor und die Grafikkarte synchronisieren.
Dadurch werden Ruckler minimiert (je nach Person wird das unterschiedlich wahrgenommen) und tearing ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. April 2016)

V-sync zieht halt den Lag nach oben was bei G und Freesync nicht so der Fall ist schon allein deshalb würde ich darauf setzen alle oder die meisten Spiele,spielen sich mit V-Sync nämlich wie Gummi.


----------



## Rabber (13. April 2016)

Ich muss mich da Andregee anschließen, bei meinem Samsung UE50H6470 gibt es die Funktion LED Clear Motion was ca. ULMB entspricht und das kommt beim Zocken mit V-Sync schon verdammt nah an 144Hz ran(verglichen mit dem Dell S2716DG), der einzige Nachteil ist, das es flimmert aber das liegt an den 60Hz.


----------



## Noname1987 (15. April 2016)

Bin grad von einem Asus 27 Zoll 60Hz umgestiegen auf einen Acer XF270 144hz Freesync. (Ja beides TNs ich hab den PC mit meinem Sony Fernseher verbunden wenn ich grad Bock auf Farbpracht habe) Habe beide Bildschirme nebeneinander laufen lassen in verschiedenen Einstellungen:
Beide auf 60HZ -> der Acer wirkt trotzdem flüssiger
Beide auf 60HZ Freesync aus -> kein Unterschied für mich merkbar
Asus auf 60 Acer auf 144HZ Freesync aus -> Riesen Unterschied alles flüssig auf dem Acer gegen gefühltes Ruckelfest auf dem Asus
Asus auf 60HZ Acer auf 144 + Freesync -> Noch ein Stück besser
Größter Unterschied der mir jetzt allerdings auffiel war nicht etwa die Flüssigkeit der Bewegungen, welche auch toll ist, sondern wie wenig meine AUgen angestrengt werden... hätte ihn mir echt vor der Staatsarbeit kaufen sollen und nicht als Abschluss Belohnung 
Ist alles sehr subjektiv aber wie heißt es so schön... Ich bins zufrieden!


----------

